# Fe/Fi and showing emotions



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Fe? Cerebral? Talk about differing perspectives. I always thought Fi was the more cerebral of the Feeling functions.
> 
> I'm curious, what's your reasoning?


Haha, conscious Fe and I agree wholeheartedly. Some people have more serious Enneagram type which makes them more dramatic but no less Fe.
If there's a problem with Fe, it's maybe too lacking in subtleties.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Superfluous said:


> Observation of poetry, from different types. I saw that Fe was more vague with their emotions. Fi seemed more wordy, especially raw. I'm not sure really.


Could you give me some examples so I know what poetry you consider to be Fi and what poetry you consider Fe?


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a very strong Fe and I need friends that I can rant to without them taking it personally or thinking that I'm psycho.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> And I've viewed Fe the same way you viewed Fi in writing! To me Fi always seemed more....poetic. Artistic. And I, being accustomed to weak Fe dropping bagfuls-o'-feels out of nowhere on me every now and then, believed "Well, if you absolutely must feel, then you might as well feel artistically." For some reason Fi seems more...intellectually emotional, if that makes sense. Maybe it has something to do with it being demon to my Ti?


Then by this partial true assumption people kick out of N people like me who doesn't master your language so they cannot express themselves as they would in a natural form. Furthermore the way people talk is quite different from one place to other, i can say that american people for example talk with tons of vague metaphors and weird comparisons and i haven't noticed that in any of the spanish countries i've been. But yeah i do think Ns may be more prone to express themselves artistically through words when the purpouse calls for it.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> Then by this partial true assumption people kick out of N people like me who doesn't master your language so they cannot express themselves as they would in a natural form. Furthermore the way people talk is quite different from one place to other, i can say that american people for example talk with tons of vague metaphors and weird comparisons and i haven't noticed that in any of the spanish countries i've been. But yeah i do think Ns may be more prone to express themselves artistically through words when the purpouse calls for it.


Wait...so are you saying that artistry is more iNtution than Feeling? That wasn't really what I was talking about, but okay.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> Wait...so are you saying that artistry is more iNtution than Feeling? That wasn't really what I was talking about, but okay.


wuttt???


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Not sure if typed correctly, but good reference.






I've always been curious about seeing such an obvious example of tertiary Fe, or inferior.

But, alas, so little reference points in that regard.

Still, Garfield really sets off my Fi PoLR alarm bells, so I guess I don't really need it.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

pond said:


> This has probably been discussed already but I'm bad at using the search function and couldn't find anything, so if there's already a thread about this then please link me to it.
> 
> I've been wondering about Fe and Fi and the way they express emotions. I've read that Fi users barely ever show what they're feeling (that would make sense) and saw people saying stuff like they have a stiff face or dead eyes, stuff like that.
> 
> ...


No, it's not due to a specific cognitie function. Many oyher factors come into play and people don't generally express themselves the same way in every envirionment/situation/company.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

What do you think of this?






In 1:50 they explain the difference between a Fi and Fe smile !








and in 1:30 there is the pained expression of INFPs


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I've always been curious about seeing such an obvious example of tertiary Fe, or inferior.
> 
> But, alas, so little reference points in that regard.


There are also NeTi and TiNe videos, what do you think of them?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Draki said:


> There are also NeTi and TiNe videos, what do you think of them?


I'm not sure about visual typing anymore, sadly. So, I don't know if these people are properly typed.

One of the examples is actually one of the main contributors (founders) of visual typing, who typed herself... :kitteh:

And I might say INFP over INTP for her. I dunno though.. I'm kinda messed up with my typing game.


----------



## ISTPersonality (May 14, 2014)

Fe, being my inferior function, so some good some bad....

But from what I have observed with myself- I like presentation, I like to drive expensive nice cars, have nice things, even flashy stuff. I like to present my success to the outside world. I bottle my emotions, until something sets me off in a emotional outburst that is often uncontrollable. Retaliation etc. I use imitation to judge how I should act and connect with others. I'm on autopilot for most interactions that I know will not be long lasting friends or people I need to please. I usually connect through different hobbies etc. I don't talk to anyone about what is deep inside of me. I show love through gifts and just hanging out with family and friends. Liking what they like, partaking in their interests. I have a hard time feeling empathy, unless it is someone I know.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

dom Fi, when somebody makes a comment at you trying to be funny and you try to look at them and smile back but you feel tired and dumb at the same time and wish you could disappear or at least became a creeping shadow.


----------



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

UGG cool vids but they only have FiNe not NeFi or Nete so I dunno what that looks like. What does Te look like with fi?


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Those videos can be very misleading, only because a lot of work is put into them doesn't mean the typings are correct.


----------



## Arthur Boo Radley (May 5, 2014)

I don't know a whole lot concerning Fe but I can discuss how Fi applies to me as it's my dominant function. 

I'm very good at recognising how I feel about something and my emotions are intense. I don't like sharing them whether they're positive or negative. It's this weird thing where the heavier the emotion, the more likely I won't mention it. There are times when I'm ecstatic but instead of expressing that verbally, I'll just smile to myself and this eventually leads someone to say 'Aren't you in a good mood today'. Negative emotions always go unnoticed and I intend for it to be that way. My mum (ENFJ) often complains how she can never tell whether I'm upset or not and it frustrates her. People do sometimes ask me if I'm okay when I'm upset but I've realised that they haven't actually detected anything but rather it's my natural expression that leads them to think I'm upset. That brings me onto the facial expressions. I'm not animated most of the time. I pretty much have the same expression despite what I feel. I don't do this purposely. In fact it angered me a lot as young child when people would ask on more than one occasion if I was OK or mad. I'd think -What's wrong with me? Do I look mad? I don't mean to. So yeah, it's a subconscious thing. I can be very facially expressive and get laughs because they're exaggerated but that's at times when I feel goofy and I'm around people I know. 

Btw, even though I don't use Fe, the feelings of those around me is important. I don't like picking up negative vibes but I will admit that having peace with myself means more to me than having it with others. I can walk away from a negative environment whereas I can't escape from 'me', If that makes sense.


----------



## theotter (Nov 28, 2013)

Draki said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these videos are fantastic! really in-depth


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

I am confused by this as well, because I am an INFJ but I hide my emotions in order to make others more comfortable. (I've actually had a conversation about this with my INFJ friend-- we both mask our true feelings because they may not be appropriate for our environment. The saying that "you leave your emotions at the door" is always true for me. Why would I want to bring others down?)

I have INFP friends on Facebook that are always posting statuses about their emotions, since I think they want to express themselves and they don't care how others react to it. 

Am I wrong to believe that Fi-doms are more likely to show their emotions because they are less likely to care about how it affects their environment/others' perception of them, and Fe-users are more likely to cater to those around them, regardless of their true emotions? This would fit into an Fi-user's need to stay "true to one's self".


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

@_moths_ well i don't fucking have an answer to that cuz it's pretty much how contradictory i feel about Fi and Fe, anyway we always show both functions, i don't ever post in facebook how bad i feel for x reason, i always found that disgusting to the point in some cases of feeling embarrassed for those kind of comments, in other ocassions i just reply them back trying to make something funny out of them. Yesterday i was watching madrid vs atletico final and next to me was sitting a faithfull real madrid fan (my gf's mother bf) and he was making comments all the time about the match, i was not even looking at him when he talked but i tried to make little smiles once a while to more or less fit the situation, then as time passed i tried to look at him once a while and felt bad about myself, tired, miserable, it's a weird feeling to describe, i don't think that's what Fe is about.
I was thinking does being a football club team fan makes you automatically a Fe user? maybe the dumbest question ever but i asked that to myself yesterday, there could be tons of explanations for that, it could has to do with Fi-Si too i guess. Anyone? BTW i don't support real madrid. So, conclusion, if Fe has to do with supporting your team, how could you feel so bad when people expect something out of you? I mean, i feel so tired and miserable like i said before but does them really want that reply out of me? Why my mind thinks i should smile now after 20 minutes of unfunny jokes and ankward situations?.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I'm not sure about visual typing anymore, sadly. So, I don't know if these people are properly typed.


True. I mean, calling Adam Savage Ne??? He is so Se--SP, that it's ridiculous...


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

moths said:


> I am confused by this as well, because I am an INFJ but I hide my emotions in order to make others more comfortable. (I've actually had a conversation about this with my INFJ friend-- we both mask our true feelings because they may not be appropriate for our environment. The saying that "you leave your emotions at the door" is always true for me. Why would I want to bring others down?)


The ISFJ I know really well does the same thing. On the other hand, an ISFJ I grew up with was always unloading their emotions, and worse, trying to make us responsible for them... But I would suspect that an FJ would be more likely to do what you do.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> The ISFJ I know really well does the same thing. On the other hand, an ISFJ I grew up with was always unloading their emotions, and worse, trying to make us responsible for them... But I would suspect that an FJ would be more likely to do what you do.


Making others feel responsible for my emotions make me incredibly uncomfortable, as if I am overstepping boundaries. Usually I'M the one that feels responsible for others' emotions! I always hide mine as much as possible in order to really take in the emotions of those around me.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

moths said:


> Making others feel responsible for my emotions make me incredibly uncomfortable, as if I am overstepping boundaries. Usually I'M the one that feels responsible for others' emotions! I always hide mine as much as possible in order to really take in the emotions of those around me.


I think that's normal and healthy. I hope I didn't give the impression that I thought the other was normal. But it does seem that Fe-types are more likely to do this than Fi-types.


----------



## pond (Nov 8, 2013)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> No, it's not due to a specific cognitie function. Many oyher factors come into play and people don't generally express themselves the same way in every envirionment/situation/company.


You're like 6 months late with that answer but yeah thanks


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

pond said:


> You're like 6 months late with that answer but yeah thanks


After a backhand thanks like this I can say I really shouldn't have wasted my time.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Uh, well I'd think that Fi users are more expressive, because if they have a lot of emotions, and they don't know how to hold them back or not show them.

Fe users, however, don't really have "true" emotions, but they know how to use emotion in social settings.

---

So really, the difference is not if they use facial expressions, but the difference is how and why they use them. Fi users use them when they feel something. Fe users use them when they believe they should be used. 

Keep in mind, having Fi and Fe does not GIVE you emotion--it is simply an avenue for how you express the emotions you have.

Thus, if a Fi is sad--they will show sad expressions; if a Fi isn't anything, then they won't show anything. If a Fe is sad, they will show sad emotions if they feel it is the right thing to do in that particular situation. Fe users are known to be compassionate and helping because they tend to put their emotions to the side to help. Fi users tend to be viewed as more "real" and not robotic and manipulating because they simply express what they are feeling.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Antipode said:


> Uh, well I'd think that Fi users are more expressive, because if they have a lot of emotions, and they don't know how to hold them back or not show them.
> 
> Fe users, however, don't really have "true" emotions, but they know how to use emotion in social settings.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit confused. There's a difference between genuine emotion and showing those genuine emotions. I'm pretty sure Fe-users have true emotions. Hiding something doesn't mean it's not there :tongue:


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Fe - http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/235217-some-pics-me-2009-present.html

Fi - the opposite, some crawling chaos. It works for me


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

moths said:


> I'm a bit confused. There's a difference between genuine emotion and showing those genuine emotions. I'm pretty sure Fe-users have true emotions. Hiding something doesn't mean it's not there :tongue:


I didn't mean to suggest things in absolute. I speak under the assumption that people understand people don't normally assert absolutes. Just add "most of the time" after each and every phrase you deem in need.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

moths said:


> I'm a bit confused. There's a difference between genuine emotion and showing those genuine emotions. I'm pretty sure Fe-users have true emotions. Hiding something doesn't mean it's not there :tongue:


Id actually think there are like... two real emotions. One bad one and one good one. And then its just different flavors. That some food taste good is a unik feeling, a good emotion and a special flavor of good. Thinking works the same, introverted have flavors and extroverted have either something is there or not. 0 or 1. It work or do not work.


----------



## eXceeding_death (Jan 24, 2013)

DonutsGalacticos said:


> @_moths_ well i don't fucking have an answer to that cuz it's pretty much how contradictory i feel about Fi and Fe, anyway we always show both functions, i don't ever post in facebook how bad i feel for x reason, i always found that disgusting to the point in some cases of feeling embarrassed for those kind of comments, in other ocassions i just reply them back trying to make something funny out of them. Yesterday i was watching madrid vs atletico final and next to me was sitting a faithfull real madrid fan (my gf's mother bf) and he was making comments all the time about the match, i was not even looking at him when he talked but i tried to make little smiles once a while to more or less fit the situation, then as time passed i tried to look at him once a while and felt bad about myself, tired, miserable, it's a weird feeling to describe, i don't think that's what Fe is about.
> *I was thinking does being a football club team fan makes you automatically a Fe user? maybe the dumbest question ever but i asked that to myself yesterday, there could be tons of explanations for that, it could has to do with Fi-Si too i guess. Anyone? *BTW i don't support real madrid. So, conclusion, if Fe has to do with supporting your team, how could you feel so bad when people expect something out of you? I mean, i feel so tired and miserable like i said before but does them really want that reply out of me? Why my mind thinks i should smile now after 20 minutes of unfunny jokes and ankward situations?.


I'm fairly confident that I am a Fi user (which implies I'm not 100% certain though :tongue and I'm a club team "fan". I think it's an interesting social phenomenom and I can't really explain why. I've grown up in a family that was rooting for this team and I guess they spreaded the passion into me??
Or maybe I'm mistaking what you wanted to say. I'm not a typical "fan" going to the matches, buying products or expressing myself a lot on the subject. But I'm definitely rooting for them, feeling some joy and accomplishment when they're doing well, despite when thinking about it, being unable to explain why or how I could feel proud for something I haven't accomplished myself?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Fi will show emotions when personal values dictate it.
Fe will show emotions when group values dictate it.

Sometimes there are overlap since having grown up in a culture
Fi will have adopted many of the group values.
However Fi is more free to adopt their own values,
Fe is more locked into mirroring values.

However don't expect Fe to mirror all values, once a group is defined as "not us" they will be auto rejected.
Because there is overlap and major pressure involved, a lot of Fi types will keep their mouth shut
in many situations where they don't agree with the group.
Supressing fantasies of rejection of the group, having it manifest in say anime where the hero
may break with the group with impunity without major consequences.

What you find is that Fi allies itself with Te to set up barriers like law and other structures,
to make sure that Fe can't use the group to overreach in an attempt to force everyone
in line with the group vibe.

Fe views Fi that isolate itself as killjoy, killanger or whatever emotion Fi refuses to partake in.
Now of course it isn't the emotion in itself that is at the core of this.
The emotion is only a symtom, the real core of it is the underlying emotion that triggers the emotion.
This is why Fe reacts to mismatch in emotion, cause it hints at a difference in values.
The ways this can manifest itself is as countless as the stars, this is why Jung worked with principles
and not with rigid formulas and types, he knew that they wouldn't fit properly.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

If this helps - here's a video I made over a year ago talking about an issue that's really important to me. I find it weird to analyze my own facial expressions, but in this instance it seems like a lot of my expressions and movements are congruent with the video that was posted on page 5, regardless of whether or not some of the people in the video were mistyped (I know Regina Spektor is a total xNFP though so I'm mostly basing my judgments of my expressions on her expressions)






As you can see, I do the snarling smile/have a lot of tension in my upper lip and cheeks, pulling toward my nose. I also do the apologetic eyebrow thing (I've known this about my eyebrows for a long time). This is maybe a less naturalistic setting of me talking because it's all cut up and edited together, and I was trying to look at the camera (I usually don't make very much eye contact when I'm talking to people) and I felt a little awkward talking to a computer by myself, regardless of how much I cared about the topic, and I think that showed through too. But I hope this helps give some insight into how expressive an Fi dom/aux (I'm NeFi) can be while talking about something they care very much about.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

hornet said:


> Fi will show emotions when personal values dictate it.
> Fe will show emotions when group values dictate it.
> 
> Sometimes there are overlap since having grown up in a culture
> ...


I think it's a bit more nuanced. Both orientations will reflect and adopt both personal and group values. The real difference lies in the fact that Fi feels guilty adapting to the group's values, and the Fe type will feel guilty forsaking group values for their own when they must. The difference is in what makes you feel more awkward. The thing is that frequently, on the outside, there may be no discernible difference in how they are behaving, but inside, there is a world of difference.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

ferroequinologist said:


> I think it's a bit more nuanced. Both orientations will reflect and adopt both personal and group values. The real difference lies in the fact that Fi feels guilty adapting to the group's values, and the Fe type will feel guilty forsaking group values for their own when they must. The difference is in what makes you feel more awkward. The thing is that frequently, on the outside, there may be no discernible difference in how they are behaving, but inside, there is a world of difference.


Ah right!
I was struggling with getting somewhere similar, but I never got there quite.
I totally agree that it is that way it is.
Once you break the value there is guilt.
Thanks for the distinction.:happy:


----------

